# The Mechanicum Heresy



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*An unexpected Meeting*

It had been a month since Ullanor and it would take another month before the Emperor and his contingent would reach home, Terra, the birth place of the Human race and where Amon called home.

The celebratory victory on Ullanor was a sight to behold every legion had been present and millions of Soldiers witnessed the retirement of the Emperor from the front lines, from the Crusade itself. Many within the Inner circle and amongst the Primarchs themselves had questioned the Emperors decision on leaving the crusade to Horus the new Warmaster. 

“Something on your mind Amon?” said a rough powerful voice from behind. 
Amon turned to see the enormous Constantin Valdor staring straight at him, the Custodian Guards were bigger than an Astartes but Constantin was bigger than any Custode almost on par with the Primarchs themselves, his face though somewhat stern and several lines on it was what some might considered rugged and handsome despite several battle scars. He looked regal in his highly decorated Golden Battle armour, the armour had lots of intricate detailing all over, despite his majestic appearance it was no way in comparison to the true Emperor who resembled more a god like being than a man.

“Oh no, Captain. Nothing important,” replied Amon hesitantly. 
“Be on your guard Amon, we are protectors of the Emperor, we must be vigilant at all times even upon our Lords own battle barge!”
“Yes Captain, of course,” said Amon straightening up. 

The Chief Custode walked briskly past despite his large stature he made very little noise upon the marble floor stopping here and there to check upon the Custodes dotted about the vast room of the Emperors personal audience room which had seen many important figures within the Imperium as well as the Primarchs themselves. All of a sudden he felt warmth go through his entire body, that was when Amon was aware the Emperor was near or was on his way, it was a special connection every Custodes shared with their leader. Having spent countless years protecting and being in his presence they were attune to his very whereabouts unless of course he wished for them not to know which was very rare of course. Every Custode within the room straightened and stood rigid anticipating the arrival of him.

The giant golden doors of the chamber swung open by two Custodes followed by him, The Emperor and then the Master Astropath Sejath Rohken and Navigator Varus Thane both with their heads bowed looking down at the floor. Despite The Astropaths blindness even he could not directly face the Emperor. All the Custodes kept their heads bowed until the Emperor walked past them to sit upon his giant golden double eagle headed throne, his expression was one of anger which made everyone within the room uneasy even Constantin looked on edge.
“I have plans, Rohken, Plans which must be met if I am to ensure the survival of Humanity!” thundered the Emperors voice. Amon could see the Master Astropath and the heavily mutated Navigator twitch at the words uttered by the Emperor.

Sejath Rohken dropped to the floor, his bald head bowed; “The warp currents are too unpredictable we could be take the wrong current and be blown of course, which would set us back perhaps another month or two!” pleaded Sejath. “We must break out and into real space my lord!”
“I believed I had the best Navigator House steering my ship Rohken?!” boomed the Emperor. 

“My lord I can assure you there is no other House which could navigate in such turbulent streams! We must pull out or we’ll be set back by another month. Which I’m sure would displease you even more my Lord?!”
The Emperor did not utter a single word but merely stared at the Astropath and the Navigator, the silence within the room seemed to last a lifetime not even a breath could be heard. 

“Fine we shall pull out now!” said the Emperor finally.
Rohken and Navigator Varus breathed a sigh of relief. “Once the warp streams have softened my lord and we have got our bearings we will endeavour to bring you home as fast as humanly possible!” exclaimed Rohken with Varus Thane nodding enthusiastically. 

Amon was amused by Rohkens “Human” comment as he and the Navigator resembled very little of their Human origins and would not look wrong as being labelled Xenos or Aliens.

The Emperors fleet had broke out of the warp and into real space, hundreds of ships poured out of the warp hole that had just opened as a dazzling array of different colours exploded from nowhere. Millions of small scout droids erupted out of the ships scanning and surveying the fleets new surroundings gathering huge amounts of data in seconds. 

“What is our location?” asked Admiral Andulus the Master of the Fleet. The Admiral was a man of short stature yet he could fill a room with his presence, being under the leadership of the Emperor for the past few decades had taught him a lot about command and being a leader of men.
“Two seconds sir…. The… Chagras System sir,” replied one of the command deck officers.

“Whats the stats on the system?” asked the Andulus.
“Chagras Prime is the capital world, or the most developed world should I say sir,” said another deck officer.
“Explain? I must know everything about every location we’re in, for the safety of the Emperor.”
“Erm… according to our data logs, the Chagras system and more importantly Chagras prime was brought into compliance by the Thousand Sons Legion ten years ago.”

The thought that the Thousand sons had brought this world into compliance had not made Admiral Andulus feel relaxed at all if it was any other legion then it might be a different story but many of the Imperial Commanders had not whole heartedly trusted the Thousand Sons Legion, there was something about that Legion Admiral Andulus could not figure out and having personally served the Emperor for over forty years he had come into contact with every Astartes Legion. Many Lord Commanders had been rumoured to have witnessed sorcery and witch craft used by the Sons, something Admiral Andulus as a faithful servant of the Imperium did not like utterly.

“Ensure all ships slow down, we will high anchor above the Primary planet, I want a secure defensive perimeter around the Throne of Terra!” ordered Andulus.

Meanwhile within the great Feasting Hall the Emperor was dining with the command staff of the fleet as well as several representatives of the Mechanicum, whom had all ensured that they hid every bit of mechanical augmentation as the sight of such mechanical replacements offended the Emperor. Although they were under the sovereignty of the Mechanicum the adepts were in awe of the Emperor as if he were a God, referring to him as the Omnissiah or more commonly known as the Machine God, unexpectedly the Emperor dropped his crystal glass of white wine. Everyone within the room stopped what they were doing and all was silent as all eyes were transfixed on Him who sat there motionless as in a trance.

Amon and the other Custodes standing guard round the room rushed to the Emperor to see what the problem was, “Could he be poisoned?” asked Haedo one of the Custodes. “No… I hope not!” exclaimed Varthus.
Amon tried to shake the Emperor, whilst shouting “My Lord! My Lord are you alright?!”

Constantin Valdor along with five other armoured Custodes burst into the Hall, the Chief Custodes face was full of concern, “Amon whats the situation?” he asked.
“We don’t know?! He’s just froze, and hes stone cold!” Amon shouted anxiously.

Constantin rushed to the Emperors side, whispers and cries that the Emperor was poisoned circled the room. Imperial Officers, Mechanicum representatives, high ranking adept officials and their delegates looked on in shock as the Custodes had laid the Emperor on his back and were trying to carry him out of the Feasting hall and to his private chambers so the Apothecaries could try to figure out what was wrong with him.

Through the chaos and anarchy Constantin was barking out orders to his Custodes on his way out, “Marcus take the remains of the Emperors glass and the wine he was drinking from to my Office for a full scan!”
“Yes, right away sir!” replied Marcus.
“Victor, get a sweep team in here now! I want them to go through the food and the kitchens! The rest of you lock this place down, no one leaves!”

As soon as Constantin and four other Custodes left with the Emperor, the doors closed and the remaining Custodes with their Guardian spears were pointing threateningly at dinnger guests who all looked scared to death.
The tension was rising within the room, something dreadful had happened to the Emperor and the Custodes were anxious and worried. Vox chatter were going crazy in Amons high peaked helm as every single Custode was informed of the Emperors situation and Constantins orders.

“What is the meaning of this? We are servants of the Emperor, Throne! Why are we being treated like traitorous heretics?!” demanded Lord Commander Chon Wu. One of the Custodes nearest stepped upto the Lord Commander and towered over him like a giant, even though the Lord Commander could not see the Custodes face he could see the sheer violence wanting to erupt from the Custodes eye slits in his helmet, the Lord Commander was transfixed as he looked on in terror, the Custode growled, “Sit down old man!” and put a very firm hand on Chon Wu’s shoulder placing him back on his chair like a child, the other guests did not need telling as they seated themselves immediately.

The sweep team had come in and scanned the food on the Emperors table whilst Amon stood waiting anxiously listening to the vox chatter trying to hear if he could hear of anymore news on the Emperors situation.
“Victor, status report?” Amon asked gripping the shaft of his Guardian Spear tightly trying to anticipate any findings. Victor looked at one of the sweep team who shook his head in response, “Nothing unusual has come up yet,” replied Victor. Who then glanced at the dinner guests with furious suspicion. Amon surveyed the room, looked at every single guest trying to pick up any signs if any of them was a conspirator to the Emperors poisoning, none had looked suspicious or out of place, Amon checked the sensor scanners which were located in his helmet and data transmitted directly to his mind as if he were psychic. Everyone within the room had raised hearbeats above 120, breathing rates were high and heat emittance was high aswell which was not surprising as anyone in their situation would have emitted some sort of excrement at the thought of fifty giant and heavily armed warriors with no hestiation in executing everyone in the room, given then order. 

“Commander, any update on the Emperors status?” Amon asked through the vox.
“Not now, Amon. Situation is still critical we still haven’t figured out what has happened to the Emperor!” replied Constantin bluntly.
“Apologies Commander, we’re all just worried!” replied Amon.
“I’m sorry Amon, the Apothecaries don’t have a clue what to do with the Him and his status is deteriorating at the moment.”

Amons heart beat increased at those words, chemical and hormones levels were unbalancing in his body which meant he was going into a state of anxiety as was the rest of the Custodes. Amon could not believe that he had failed in his duty to protect the Emperor, what was even worse was that he nor any of his Custodes knew what to do to save the Emperor. “In the name of Terra, please be alright!” Amon thought to himself. As the hour passed, anxiety turned to frustration and anger, everyone within the room was quiet apart from the Custodes which were talking through the vox link in their helms. 

“Throne! Help him Cestor! Or god help me I’ll rip you apart!” roared Constantin, his finger pointed threateningly at the Medicae Officer who not only looked stressed but scared out of his wits by the towering brute of the Chief Custode.
“I’m trying to do all I can Valdor! But what do you do to save a Demi-God?! Said Cestor frustrated.
“Heart beat slowing! 15BPM and lowering!” Cried out one of the Medicae officers.
“I’ve no choice I have to give him a shot of Androximeine, that should give his heart a boost,” exclaimed Cestor.
“You’re going to pierce his flesh?!” said Drakor shocked.
“I’ve no choice! Do I have permission?” Cestor asked looking directly at Constantin.

Constantin looked intently into Cestors eyes but said nothing. “Sir, seriously you’re going to let this mortal pierce our Lord’s flesh?” Drakor asked in dismay.
Constantin said nothing for a few minutes still staring at Cestor intently, finally “ I give permission, however if you harm him, your life is forfeit!” Constantin said calmly yet those words were enough to terrify the Medicae officers who prayed Cestor was right.

Cestors hand was shaking slightly as he drew the long needle to the Emperors chest, he held his breath as he pierced the Lord of Mankinds flesh. As soon as the Androximeine was pumped into the Emperors body his heart rate pulsed at an alarming rate.

“170 BPM and increasing!” shouted one of the Medicae officers.
“Come on… come on!” Cestor said, fists clenched willing the Emperor to wake from his coma like trance.
“180BPM! Cried out the officer and with that the Emperor woke taking a huge breath in as his body lurched upwards and finally taking steady gasps of air as his body was stabilizing.

Everyone cried out in relief at the Emperors wake, Constantin passed the message through the vox channels to all the Custodes and through the fleet that the Emperor had awoke and was in a stable situation. 

To be continued….


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good so far, however i have one thing to point out.
*"the Custodian Guards were enormous bigger" I'm afraid that sentence makes no sense in any language i can think of 

Howeverwhat I do like 
*The Title
*Your style
*The whole thing...

 I think i'll be following this little story. +rep


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Thankyou for pointing that out toffster, didnt make sense at all but writing the damn thing at 4:00am in the morning didnt help me much lol.

The second part to chapter 1 is almost complete, taking me a while because i want to make sure i get enough details into the surroundings, character as well as ensuring the plot of the story makes sense as i have alot of ideas swimming around.

Anyones criticisms are welcomed and will be brought into consideration as the story progresses.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll look forward to the second part. Just a tiny piece of advice.

Maybe you shouldn't write at 4:00am. :laugh:

"towering brute of the Chief Custode". Maybe towering brute figure of the cheif custode.
"Everyone cried out in relief at the Emperors wake" In this context wake would seem to mean the wake in which someone or something leaves behind them "in the ships wake" so maybe you should change that.

Theres a little more healthly criticism, enjoy.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Two days had passed since the Emperors recovery yet none had heard any more news let alone seen him. It was decided by the Inner Circle that none would be granted an audience with the Emperor, many of the High ranking Adepts and Military commanders were outraged, shouting and demanding to see their leader, yet despite their bluster no one had the authority to command the Custodes, they were a law unto themselves something which many questioned. The news of the Emperors coma had reached almost the entire length and breadth of the Imperium, many expeditions fleets had been reported to have broke off course and were heading to the Chagras System to offer any help they could. Primarch Dorn, Guilliman and Russ had demanded Constantin and the Inner Circle explain themselves for allowing any harm to come to the Emperor, their rage was increased when the Inner Circle refused to give them a status report.

“Haedo and Amon please report to my office immediately,” said a deep and growling voice.
Amon knew exactly who it was, and set off towards Constantins Office, it took only five minutes to reach at a Custodes brisk pace, there were no sentries guarding the Chief Custodes Office. The doors of the Office were made of solid Oak, with intricate carvings detailed on the panels. The doorway looked wide enough to allow five armoured Astartes to walk through side by side in unison. As Amon opened the door, Haedo came round the corridor in full battle plate. Even though he could not see his Brother Custodes face he recognised his walk through the many years of battles, patrols and general social encounters the Custodes rarely engaged in.
“Amon Tauromachian…” Haedo boomed through his external communicators of his Helm.
“Haedo, what an honour and a surprise…” Amon responded with a smirk.
“Lets see what the chief has in store for us eh” Haedo commented.

As they entered the office, it was much bigger than what anyone would normally anticipate. The office was a cavernous circular room with several ringed floors. It was buzzing with life as Custodes were dotted all about the place in plain black bodygloves which accentuated their impressively large and muscular build, processing and sending off vast quantities of data, encrypted messages and status reports. Within the centre of all the anarchy stood Constantin the only one dressed in full battle plate talking through his Com Link whilst reading a very large data slate. He turned immediately as Amon and Haedo approached, “reporting for duty” they said unison. 
Constantin did not look up from the data slate; “Prepare your gear brothers, you are about to descend onto Chagras Prime in two hours time.”
“Mission briefing sir?” Haedo asked.
“The Emperor wishes to descend upon the planet…” Constantin said looking up at them both, “in secrecy.”
Haedo looked at Amon puzzled and then back at the Chief Custode; “Just the two of us?” he asked.
Constantin nodded, “Yes I’m afraid and he was insistent that only two Custodes accompany him. However everybody will be ready should you run into any problems.”
“Mission Objectives sir?” Amon asked.
“Seek and retrieve, we do not know what the package is yet nor does the Emperor.”
The vague information just made things a little more puzzling and it was clear on Amons face.
“Have faith my Brothers,” Constantin said reassuringly, “have faith in your Emperor he has not lead us wrong yet, there is something he needs to pick up from the planet but he does not know yet what it is.”
“We will as always be vigilant in our duties sir,” Haedo said straightening up.
“I’m sure you both will,” Constantin said with smile. Something Amon had not seen for the last few days but it was good to see the Chief Custode more relaxed as he had looked stressed throughout the whole incident.

The forest was dark and the air was damp with a thick mist that drifted throughout the forest. There was no sound of the wind nor beast and within an instant an unexpected blinding light suddenly appeared out of nowhere and then faded, where the flash of light had been was now replaced by three giant golden god-like beings.
“Be on your guard! Something lingers here, something powerful,” the Emperor whispered.

Amon tightened his grip on his Guardian Spear trying to listen to any movement, any sign of life. Not even his suits sensors could detect anything, the forest was cold and there was no heat being emitted anywhere.
“Haedo, do you detetct anything?” Amon whispered.
“Nothing…” Haedo whispered back.
“Which way my Lord?!” Amon asked.
The Emperor did not respond immediately but walked deeper into the forest, “We’ll try to head for the centre,” he said.
Amon and Haedo walked cautiously on either side of the Emperor, their Guardian Spears pointing outwards.

They had walked for exactly 26.5 minutes before the Emperor stopped them in their tracks with his left hand out stretched. Although he did not say it out loud they could hear his every word within their minds, “We are being watched…Eldar…” he said. Amon had fought with the Xenos race that came to be known as the Eldar, he did not know much about them but what he knew was that they were fast and very deadly even in close combat.
Without any warning his sensors picked up a fast moving blue orb shooting its way towards them, blasting trees and branches in its path of destruction, unfortunately the sensors were too slow and the blue orb was a meter away before it exploded, the explosion and shockwave curved around them as if there was some invisible shield covering their circumference. “What the?” Amon was stunned, and then looked at the Emperor who remained calm, he did not turn his attention to where the blast was coming from but continued to stare straight ahead of him.
“Its not over yet, here they come…” he said.
A shrill shriek echoed through the forest about 100 meters away from their position. Ghostly white images flashed here and there. Amon could vaguely make out the Eldar warriors rushing towards them, green high peaked helms, bone white long limbs but the unnerving thing about them were their glowing red vision lenses which oozed a lust for death and destruction. 
“Haedo… you ready?” Amon said anxiously.
Haedo did not hesitate, he pulled the trigger and unleashed his deadly rounds, the first few rounds missed but he managed to hit one of the Aliens, with the speed of the round and the on rush of the alien the impact was devastating. It ripped the Eldars right arm and half his torso off. The rest of his body went flying into the thick forest undergrowth. Amon quickly followed suit and managed to hit another but one of the Aliens managed to get within striking distance and lunged a sharp blade which cut through Amons shoulder guard like a hot knife through butter. The Alien shrieked in excitement, Amon responded by grabbing the Alien with his enormous gauntleted hand and crushed his wind wipe silencing the Eldar who went limp in an instant.
Amon turned to survey the battle situation and spotted two white figures racing towards the Emperor who stood there unmoving, “My Lord!” Amon screamed. Before he could finish his words the two Eldar warriors burst into flame within a meter away from the Emperor, their dying screams echoed through the forest.
“Constantin locate our position and extract us out of here!” Haedo shouted through the vox. 
The Emperor turned his head, to face Haedo, “No! We stay” he said with an undertone of rage in his voice.
“Cancel that, send reinforcements instead!” Heado amended. “Constantin do you copy?”
“They’re psychically jamming our vox transmission,” The Emperor informed them matter of factly.
“What do we do my lord?” Amon asked panting after having pulled out the alien’s sword out of his shoulder.
“First we sort that out,” and he put his hand upon Amons wound, which healed in seconds and the pain was gone.
“Come we must reach the centre, there is something here, that was what put me into my coma.”
Amon and Haedo looked at each other, the Emperor had not revealed to anyone what had happened to him until now. “There was a massive psychic scream which came from this location and unfortunately I was in its path as it radiated outwards,” the Emperor continued. “What ever has happened here, I must find out what caused it,” he said staring intensely at them both.
It did not take long until they heard a fierce gun battle a few hundred meters away from them, the Emperor broke out into a run and despite his sheer size and bulk of his armour he made little to no noise at all, almost as if he floated on air.

The scene before them was unbelievable on one side the Eldar were fighting what appeared to be other Eldar who had brought with them a variety of different Xenos creatures. They were yelling in strange alien tongues, war cries and shrieks filled the air. Sounds of explosion as Xenos artillery hit their intended targets. “Stay low and keep quiet,” the Emperor said telepathically.
The battle lasted several minutes with both sides taking heavy casualties, as the forest floor littered with alien bodies and a multitude of different coloured blood and gore, the winning action of the battle came in the form of an Eldar witch clothed in yellow and blue with ancient runes imprinted upon her robes. The witch had appeared out of nowhere and struck her staff upon the ground, within seconds the enemy Eldar and their alien counterparts fell to the floor screaming as if their very minds had exploded.

Once everything went quiet, the Emperor unveiled himself. The aura of his power illuminating the dark forest, the victorious elder drew their weapons upon the Emperor and his two Custodian Guards. The Eldar witch stepped forwards and ordered her warriors in some strange tongue to stand down, the Emperor said nothing standing strong and defiant against the Eldar witch staring at her intently.
The Witch stepped closer to the Emperor, Amon and Haedo rasied their Guardian Spears and pointed it towards the witch who halted and took her high peaked helm off. Her face now open to the world, was strangely beautiful for an Alien. Her head was elongated, whereas a humans would be round and circular.
She bowed before the Emperor and spoke in a soft High Gothic tone, which stunned Amon that this alien before him understood the proper etiquette.
“Welcome Emperor of Mankind,” she said.
The Emperor said nothing but bowed his head in courtesy.
“You heard the Psychic screams my warlocks unleashed before they died?” the Witch questioned, with a thinly raised eyebrow.
“I did indeed, Iryaana.”
A moment of surprise was upon the witches face but she quickly regained her composure, “Do you know why you are here, Lord of Mankind?”
“Truthfully… no!” replied the Emperor.
“I have a warning for you! One that could save humanity from the brink of destruction!
“You know as well as me that there can be no peace between us so why would you help me?
“I would help you because for some reason as long as you live my people live, I do not know why or how but if you perish my craftworld and my people will aswell!” the Witch answered.
“I’m listening,” the Emperor told her.
“You know as well as I that the Primordial Annihilator exists, all it wants to do is consume the galaxy and everything within. Their plans are in motion and their agents are abroad! They are slowly planting the seeds of heresy, they will turn those you love and trust against you!”

“No!!!” came a deep roar from behind them, Amon, Haedo the Emperor and everyone turned to see a large Reptilian Alien clad in chrome armour supported by a host of mixed Aliens. “You will let the Galaxy burn to save your own hide! You coward! With that a blue energy blast shot from amongst their host and exploded into the Witch and her warriors, bits of armour, blood and flesh splattered all around them along with their dying screams.
The Emperor and the Custodes made ready to fight against this new threat, the Aliens however slowly back away into the darkness of the Forest, “We will meet again… Emperor” the reptilian Aliens hissed as he back into the darkness of the trees.
Amon and Haedo kept their Guardian Spears pointed in the direction their enemies had retreated to, whilst the Emperor checked on the Eldar witch.

“You must be vigilant Emperor…or you will lose everything you have worked to build!” was the Witches last dying words.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*The Sigillite​*
Amongst the masses of books and parchment, there he sat alone at his giant oak desk. The room itself was white washed with golden edged panelling, the entire ceiling of the chamber was covered in a fresco depicting the Emperor of Mankind in all his glory during the Unification Wars with thousands of Military banners behind his godlike image. The man stopped writing, sighed and looked up at the ceiling as he sat back relaxed on his large leather chair. 

It had been many years since he last saw his master, but the time was drawing near when they would finally be reunited. During the long years of the Crusade whilst the Emperor was waging war across the Galaxy winning victories and gaining glory, the Sigillite was left to man the post as it were. It was the Sigillite who kept the Emperors vast Empire in order, it was the Sigillite who ensured that the Emperor would have a home upon his return. Despite Terra having been “unified” for the past three hundred or so years, there were still enemies lurking within the shadows of Terra, hidden amongst the social elite of Terra’s vast court. The grandsons of the Emperors old enemies still yearned for their own Fiefdom, to rule as they pleased unanswerable to no one.

There was a small knock on the chambers large double doors, “Enter!” the Sigillite answered, no response. “Enter!” he shouted again.
The door opened slightly and a head poked through revealing a nervous looking young man with blonde curly hair, “Someone to see you my Lord…” the young man said.

“Who is it Anteus?” Malcador asked his young Adept.
“The…the Fabricator General of Mars my lord…” Anteus replied opening the door fully and allowing a red robed and hooded figure to enter.
“Sigillite!” The Fabricator General said in a rough, hard voice.
Malcador stood up from his chair and bowed his head, “Kelbor-Hal, an honour to see you again so quickly…”
The Fabricator General walked briskly to Malcador’s desk and sat in a chair opposite without waiting to be seated, “I hear the Emperor will be entering the Solar System within the week…”
“That is correct Kel… we must prepare for his glorious return back home.”
“Glory? He has yet to conquer the Galaxy… what Glory is there in doing half a job?
“Mind your words Fabricator General, he is the Emperor…” Malcador said with a warning tone in his voice.
Kelbor- Hals choler shot up in an instant, “I think you forget Sigillite who I am… I am the Fabricator General of Mars, leader of the Martian Technocracy that means I am equal to the Emperor in status or have you Terran’s forgot our little peace treaty?!”
Malcador breathed deeply, and tried to remain calm. The last thing we wanted in his busy schedule was to have a debate over status with the arrogant and jealous leader of Mars instead he changed the subject, “Was there anything in particular I could help you with Kel?” Malcador asked with a pleasant smile.
“Yes as a matter of fact,” replied Kelbor. “This bill of Imperial Tithe that you have recently been trying to pass through does not please us. It seems that Terra is gaining more power and control over the Imperium when the Forges of Mars are supposed to be equal to the Throne itself!”
“If you don’t like it Kel, you can always bring it up at the next council meeting,” replied Malcador.
“Do not forget Sigllite, who it is that supplies your armies with the war machines they use!” spat the Fabricator General as he stood up in anger.
“I do not like your tone Kel…” said Malcador now standing up to face the leader of the Forges of Mars. They were both of equal height and despite his age Malcador was still an imposing figure, perhaps not in a physical sense like the Astartes but he had a strong unforeseen presence.
“I don’t care, you are just a care taker, the Emperors little lap dog!”
Malcador could see the Fabricator General trying to goad him into an argument, but yet he could not stop himself, the insult to his status had got to the Sigillite.
“You underestimate my powers Kel... I am one of the Emperors most trusted advisors, an advisor no less to the most powerful being in this Imperium.”
A moment of hesitation was upon the Fabricator Generals face, as he tried to make out what the Sigillite meant, “What are you saying Sigillite? Kelbor-Hal said with a look of suspicion.
“As regent of Terra, whilst the Emperor is away I rule in his stead… I make the decisions… I command his armies! I rule… I am in charge… Malcador said with a sinister smile. He was savouring those words enjoying every syllable as they came out of his mouth. The thoughts of unlimited power flashed into his mind in an instant.

The Fabricator General looked shocked at Malcadors outburst, but quickly regained his composure and a look of disgust was upon his face. “We shall see Sigillite who is in charge here…” with that the Fabricator General stormed out of the room, leaving Malcador to brood.

The Emperors return to Terra was met with celebrations that lasted for several weeks throughout the entire globe. Millions upon millions of Terrans flocked to the Imperial Palace as if on some sort of holy pilgrimage. The Imperial palace itself was a sight of wonder and amazement, made up of Inner Palaces and Outer Palaces. The inner palace was where the Emperor resided his personal quarters, gardens, halls as well as the huge Throne Room known as the Sanctum Imperialis, it was the very heart of the Imperium. The outer palaces were home to Adepts of the Administratum, where billions of Adepts ran the galaxy wide empire. 

The Emperor had not spoken to Malcador much since his return, nor had he brought any news or updates on the Crusade, the Emperor it seemed to be troubled by something.

“Is there anything I can do for you my Lord?” Malcador asked bowing at the foot of the Emperors elevated throne. He sat resplendent, light and power emanating from him, though the Emperors silence made everyone within the vast throne room on edge.
After a short while the Emperor responded, “What does the word Emperor represent to you Sigillite?” his powerful and penetrating eyes gazing deep within Malcadors very soul.
“To me my lord… the word Emperor represents you, you emanate everything it is to be a leader of Mankind.”
The Emperor did not respond immediately but merely stared at the man before him, he could feel the Emperors psychic powers flood through him, through his very core. Though Malcador was a very powerful Psyker in his own right but his power was but a candle whereas the Emperor was a hurricane.
“I was wrong to leave them out there alone without my guidance…” the Emperor said as if talking to himself.
“My lord? Are you planning on returning back to the Crusade?” Malcador asked.
“I don’t know… perhaps?!”
“I believe my Lord, the council of Terra you have asked me to form requires your presence… we require your knowledge and guidance on managing your new Empire. There is also one more thing…” Malcador added.
“The Custodes will be issued with the task of keeping an eye on the General Fabricator,” the Emperor said without needing to ask what Malcador was going to say next.
“Yes… of course my Lord,” the Sigillite bowed.
“Should Mars or any of the Tech Priests prove to be an obstacle then you have been given sanction to unleash them.”
“What about our treaty?” the Sigillite asked.
The treaty bought us time. The Forge will bow to the will of the Throne! Use your skills Sigillite.”

Malcador knew exactly what the Emperor meant. It was he who masterminded the alliance during the Unification Wars, It was Malcador who worked behind the scenes making deals with the various War Lords to join the Emperors cause. He remembered that the path to ultimate power was not always a just and fair one, it had involved cunning, lies, deceit but it was as the Emperor had always explained for the good of all Mankind.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*Enemies and Allies*​
The last six months had been a monumental task as the Emperor was preparing to head back to the front lines, to join up with the Crusade and take full charge again. This time however the Emperor had organised three expeditions fleets to form up as one and become his personal battle fleet, one of the three happened to be under the Control of Primarch Corax who of course was glad to join up with his father.

Over five thousand ships formed the basis of the battle fleet three times the size of the Warmaster’s, many within the inner circle believed this to be the Emperors way of letting everyone know who was in charge. The battle fleet itself was transporting over four million Imperial Army personnel, over five thousand Custodian Guards, The majority of the Raven Guard Legion as well as their Primarch and a small retinue of Sisters of Silence. 

Two Titan Legions were also accompanying the battle fleet, the remains of Legio Mortis as half had been accompanying the 63rd Expedition fleet and the entirety of Legio Tempestus. There was also a civilian entourage accompanying the Armada several thousand Adepts from the Imperial Palace itself as well as members of the newly created Remembrancers order.

Standing upon the bridge of the Battle Barge Claw of Deliverance the Primarch of the Raven Guard Legion looked like a God amongst the bridge crew and even his own Captains. Clad in full battle plate he towered over everyone.
“My Lord, did the Emperor say why he was returning to the front lines?” asked Captain Agapeto.
“No he didn’t…” the Primarch replied without looking at his Captain.
“It just seems strange that he would appoint Primarch Horus as his Warmaster and then a few months later return to take charge again.”
“The Emperor does not need to explain his actions… Captain,” said the Primarch with a tone of annoyance in his voice.
“My apologies my Lord, I did not mean the Emperor had to explain himself it’s just…” Captain Agapeto said nervously.
“The Emperor is the Emperor and he will do as he wishes, it is not our business to question his actions, we follow his orders without question,” the Primarch interjected looking at each of his four captains.
“Please excuse my curiosity my Lord, but did the Emperor tell you where he was leading us?” asked Captain Kayler of Third Company.
The Primarch continued to stare at the bridge viewing screen a small smirk was forming on his face, “We’re meeting up with the Iron Warriors…”

It took almost an entire Terran Day for the whole Armada to break out of the Warp entering the Yondax System where the 122nd Expedition fleet were high anchored above the planet Yidkas. The entire system was now packed full of vast ships, maintaining a strict defensive positioning around the Throne of Terra the Emperors personal battle barge. 

Admiral Andulus smiled at himself as he looked out to see the vast Galactic Naval Power before him, to attack the Emperors personal ship was near impossible he thought to himself, however the Emperor was not on his ship as he had lead his contingent of Generals and Captains to the planets surface to meet with Primarch Perturabo.

He stood under the large canopy; the shade it provided was a welcomed relief from the scorching sun over head. Though his suit was well equipped to enable him to dwell within the desserts of Yidkas for several months it was still very hot, even for a Primarch save perhaps for Vulkan. 

This part of the Planet was the last bastion the enemy held. Several more weeks and the Planet would be fit to be certified as compliant, his captains however were not so concerned with the war at this moment, “Acting like children,” he thought to himself as he watched his Captains chattering enthusiastically amongst themselves. It was a treat for them, he guessed to see a living God like being walk amongst them. 

Though he was a little annoyed at their inability to keep their composure he could not deny that he too was feeling a little excited at seeing his father again. 

One such captain however retained his self control and kept quiet staring straight ahead of him where the Emperor would soon be landing, Perturabo let out a small smile as he recognised the man to be Captain Forrix of First Company. An imposing stern face covered in scars from many battles, he resembled his Primarch somewhat in his demeanour. Cold, calculating and utterly ruthless, he was the Icon all Iron Warriors should be.

“Captains hush, I believe the Primarch wishes to say something,” said Captain Forrix in a gruff voice catching the Primarchs eye.
The Primarch winked at Forrix before addressing his Captains, “The Emperor will soon be gracing us with his presence,” he said looking at each of his Captains in the eye. “He will also be accompanied by a retinue of the Raven Guard,” a twinkle in his silvery blue eyes, which each of the Captains understood and gave sly grins. 

Many of the Legions knew of bitter loathing the Iron Warriors had for the Imperial Fists, few however knew of the tension between Perturabo and Corax save for their honoured captains. Perturabo had on several occasions commented on Corax’s preferred method of warfare which had annoyed the normally stoic and reserved Primarch of the Raven Guards. It was simple, Perturabo thought his brother and his legion to be nothing but cowards. Hiding in the shadows ambushing here and there rather than taking on a foe head on as he believed was an honourable way of fighting.

It did not take long before five hulking Stormbirds screamed as they touched down on the Sandy floor, the heat of their after burners adding to the already scorching temperature of the dessert. As soon as the ramp doors lowered, Golden and black armoured warriors poured forth forming into two lines creating a procession way, an honour guard made up of Legio Custodes and Raven Guard Astartes, twenty four in total. Imperial Army Soldiers came next and formed up behind the Black armoured Astartes and the golden Custodian Guards, forty eight in total. Finally the golden figure of the Emperor came forth along the newly formed procession way, Corax on his left, Constantin Valdor on his right, high ranking Army Officers followed behind and what appeared to be several high officials from the Administratum and Remembrancers behind them.

Perturabo knelt on one knee at the Emperors approach, the servos of his power armour whining at his movements, his Captains took note and followed suit. The Emperor placed a warm hand upon Perturabos right shoulder guard, he could feel the raw psychic powers of the Emperor surge through his entire body and armour.

“Stand my son and embrace me!” the Emperor said with a smile.
Perturabo and the Emperor embraced like a father and son who had been reunited after many long lost years.
“It is good to see you again Father!” Perturabo said.
“Aye, it’s been too long! You were not present at Ullanor.”
“I was unable to attend, the Campaign on Uttuan Sigmar needed my full attention.”
“Of course, of course” the Emperor said with a chuckle as they let go of each other,”

Constantin Valdor looked over at Corax who remained emotionless throughout the procession, the Emperor turned to bring over Corax. 
“Corax come greet your brother, it has been too long!”
Corax obeyed, walking up to Perturabo and embracing him as if there was no tension between them whatsoever. 

The physical stature of both Primarchs were very different, Corax was tall and slender, mysterious looking in his black coloured Armour adorned with raven wings and a black feathered cloak. Where as Perturabo was slightly shorter by a few centimetres he was perhaps the shortest Primarch but his armour polished silvery grey was large and bulky making him look immensely wide and powerful maybe as wide as Angron. 

Perturabo’s armour looked to be made for technological and construction purposes. It was encompassed in many different gadgets whereas Corax’s armour was designed for battle, a bird of prey.

The honoured captains of both legions met and greeted one another, at first there were a few remarks made from both parties but the Primarchs understood the Emperor wanted them to be united during this campaign and so made more show of brotherhood by sitting next to each other and in close proximity which made the Captains of both legions ease up. 

Once they knew the size of the Emperors entourage, the Iron Warriors extended the canopy which somehow doubled in size, refreshments and atmospheric machines were brought in to cool the newly formed war council from the nearby Iron Keep. These Iron Keeps were dotted all over the Planet acting as mobile base of operations for the legion to operate around, designed by Perturabo they could be joined up with other Iron Keeps to form a massive defensive citadel should the need arise. Providing a strong defensive position they could then push onwards into the enemy’s position. Hence Perturabo’s favoured tactic of strong defence used as a strong offence. 

“Here is a pict of the Enemy’s last fortress,” Perturabo said handing data slates to the Emperor and Corax.
“Looks strong, have you picked out any weak spots yet?” Corax asked surveying the enemy’s fortification structure.
“Not yet, we were planning on landing Iron Keeps all around their positions, and then we would begin laying fire on them.”
Corax nodded, not saying anything still studying the data slate.
“You could use your reconnaissance squads whilst Perturabo gets his Iron Keeps into position…” the Emperor said looking at Corax.
Corax nodded again, saying nothing. Amon who was standing guard behind the Emperor, understood Corax’s subtle diplomatic tactics. He believed Corax knew what Perturabo’s strategy would be and disagreed with it; this would be another dig in and wait type of warfare. Bombard the enemy from your position until they can’t take it any more.
“You don’t look enthusiastic brother?” Perturabo said with a cold steely gaze.
“I just think we need to consider all possibilities before we act that’s all,” Corax replied returning his brothers gaze, both Primarchs were not going to be easily swayed by the other.
“Perturabo, does the enemy have any anti air defences?” the Emperor said cutting the silent tension.
Perturabo turned to face the Emperor, “our orbital scanners have detected none…”
“Corax get a reconnaissance team in there, orbital scanners may will not necessarily be able to detect them if they are hidden underground, I will use both your specialities to break them down.” With that the Emperor stood up and left with his entourage.

The enemy’s fortress was built into a large mountain range known to the native populace as the Devils Hole, no one in the planets long history had ever been known to be able to take the ancient fortification from its occupiers. Thousands upon thousands of bodies lay buried deep upon the battle plains, the enemy as they were referred to by the Imperialists were made up of the last remnants of the planets old nobility who wished to retain their control over the planet. They were not tyrants, nor particularly evil, they were just an obstacle in the way of the Great Crusade.

As was planned by Primarch Perturabo, five Iron Keeps were situated around the enemy’s position, a series of walls and trenches connected the mobile fortresses ensuring no one would escape. Predator and Whirlwind tanks were situated behind the makeshift walls, Land Raiders and Rhino APC squads circled the outer perimeter continuously. They would be able to deploy reinforcements as quick and efficiently to any area within the designated battle zone should the enemy try to break out.

Primarch Corax was situated on a small hill several kilometres away observing the battle zone a look of awe was upon his face. This was no battlefield they would be fighting on, Perturabo had changed the entire landscape to resemble an iron and razor spiked prison. 
“I wouldn’t like to be those bastards!” Captain Agapeto commented standing next to his Primarch, the First Captain looked like a child standing next to the giant Primarch.
Corax merely grunted as he continued to survey the area.
“Do you spot any weaknesses my Lord?” the First Captain asked.
“The Eastern trenches, do you see them?”
“Yes my Lord, what of them?” Agapeto answered.
“They are filled with fresh troops straight from Terra, this will be their first taste of battle. Should the enemy try to break out, and they head straight for those trenches they may be able to overwhelm those men.”
“I doubt they will know where to run, especially when Captain Shrike sets those chargers!”
“Well if they have any experience in siege warfare, their commanders will be looking for any weaknesses in Pertruabo’s defences.”
Captain Agapeto made no comments, he could sense his Lord was merely observing his brothers handy work, noting any weaknesses in Perturabo’s strategy, the Raven Guard were not just doing reconnaissance work on the enemy, but their allies as well.

Back at I.K.51 Perturabo’s designated primary Iron Keep, he was observing the enemy fortification from a viewing bay.
“It seems we are not the only ones observing my lord…” said a gruff voice from behind.
“I know Forrix, my brother is taking note of our siege tactics… I believe we have stunned even the Raven Guard Legion by how we have taken control of the situation,” Perturabo said gloatingly. 
“Do you think Lord Corax’s specialists have gained entry into the Fortification my Lord?” Forrix asked amusingly.
“I have no doubt, My brother and his Legion are exceptionally good at stealth and reconnaissance, but that can only get you so far!” Perturabo said turning to his First Captain with a raised eyebrow, his silvery blue eyes glinting mischievously.

The Vox link of the observation platform crackled into life; “Brother, my men are in position!”
“We are ready also Corax!” Perturabo responded.

Within five minutes explosions erupted from the enemies fortification, its huge walls exploding at various points from underneath causing them to plummet downwards. Next came another massive explosion as the energy generator inside the fortification exploded killing hundreds of soldiers, this in turn cut out the power for their void shields leaving the stone fortifications utterly defenceless against any missile attacks, Captain Shrike and his team had done an impressive job.

All along the trenches and walls, the Captains of the Iron Warriors roared out their orders and unleashed a hail of missiles and heavy bolter rounds into the now defenceless fortification. Buildings and warehouses exploded from the hail of gun and missile fire from the surrounding Iron Warriors. Hundreds of enemy soldiers were blown to pieces, burnt alive or crushed from the falling debris; the screams could not be heard over the roar of artillery. The volley lasted ten minutes until the Captains ordered a cease fire.

Within a minute dozens of Stormbirds flew overhead with their ramps opening and unleashed their cargo, hundreds of black dots filled the sky. Perturabo looked up to see the outlines of the Raven Guard descending on screaming jump packs upon the rubble strewn fortification at an alarming speed. “Death from above!” he smiled to himself admiring the fast pace and grace with which the Raven Guard moved on their prey. With chain sword, lightning Claw and Bolt gun in hand they tore into the surviving Soldiers, ripping them to shreds with ease.

“For the Emperor! Give them hell!” Perturabo screamed as he and his Legion charged into the fray.
This was no battle, it was a blood bath. Attacked from every possible angle and with no defences left many of the enemy soldiers merely got on their knees in submission as the Iron Warriors and Raven Guard hacked off their heads, arms, legs and entire torso’s.
Literally within twenty minutes no man was left alive, every Astartes warrior was drenched in blood they were unable to tell who was Raven Guard and who was Iron Warrior.

Corax drenched in blood and gore spotted his brother straight away, The Primarch of the Iron Warriors towered over his sons like a mighty father. “For the Emperor my brother!” he said as he took off his black winged helm.
Perturabo smiled at his brothers approach and embraced him, captains of both Raven Guard and Iron Warrior looked on and saw a strong bond of brotherhood forming between Corax and Perturabo forged in the fires War as both brothers were now truly smiling at their combined victory.
A flash of light appeared amongst the mass of Astartes and a tiny shockwave rippled as the Emperor appeared before them, resplendent and radiating a god-like aura amongst the dirty blood covered Warriors.
Everyone including the Primarchs knelt on one knee instantly, as the Emperor approached his sons he placed his hands on their heads; “Glory is bestowed upon you both!” he said simply and smiled.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*The Gathering*​
The Emperors ever growing Armada was now entering the eastern fringes, ships numbering the seven thousand mark it was a sight to behold. The Armada rested within the Octulan System, the Astropaths sent messages to all the Primarchs ordering them to personally make their way to the Emperor no matter what business of war they were facing.

The next few days were hectic as more and more ships entered the system, word was received that the Blood Angels Legion had now arrived, the Iron Hands were several hours away as well as the Emperors Children.
“So many ships sir!” said one of the bridge crew excitedly to Admiral Andulus.
“Keep your thoughts on the task at hand Garoth, the last thing I need to do is explain to the Emperor why one of our ships has crashed into another!” Admiral Andulus 
growled.

It was harder and harder to keep control of his command staff as excitement spread with news of more Primarchs being present. Mortal men had never seen so many demi-gods clustered in one place. The presence of Corax and Perturabo was bad enough, with the arrival of one of the most respected and honoured Primarchs, Sanguinius it was bound to cause excited anarchy.

The Lord of Angels was designated to land upon the upper embarkation deck. A procession way was created for the arrival as twenty Captains from both Raven Guard and Iron Warriors formed up facing each other. Behind on either side hundreds of Imperial Army officers line up in ceremonial fashion whilst the Emperor and his Sons who stood on either side of him waited clad in full battle plate. Corax in his black light absorbing armour, and Perturabo in metallic silvery armour, ancient parchments clung from their armour commemorating their mighty deeds.

The red Storm bird passed through the atmospheric force shield that separated them all from the harsh vacuum of cold space, its engines flaring electric blue jets and finally screaming to a halt, with careful precision the pilot swivelled the Stormbird as it hovered a meter from the deck and finally landing it with the ramp doors opening to the sight of the procession. All the imperial officers unconsciously held their breath in anticipation, in those short few seconds before the Lord of Angels appeared before them. 

He was a sight to behold, tall, beautiful, and majestic. A true vision of what an Angel would look like were they real. Sanguinius finally stepped onto the deck looking straight ahead of him smiling as he saw his father and brothers waiting for him. Clad in gold and bronze armour similarly fashioned to that of the Custodian Guards except for a giant red eye emblazoned around his midriff. He wore a long red cloak with the icon of the Blood Angels Legion, the black winged Red Tear, his giant white wings folded behind him. Small precious stones of various colours and shade were adorned on them. Sanguinius’s face was handsome and regal unlike many of his battle scarred brothers, his hair was long and dark similar to his fathers and a golden laurel was upon his head. Many of the officers whispered to each other that Sanguinius resembled the Emperor in looks and majesty more so than anyone, a true son of the Emperor.
“It is good to see you again Father!” Sanguinius said as he embraced him.
Corax! Perturabo! He said embracing each in turn. 
Behind Sanguinius followed his six man honour guard who stood silent encased in their blood red armour, helmets tucked under their left arm.
Sanguinius turned so that his Captains would be seen by the Emperor, they line up in single file and knelt on one knee, none spoke.
“Father, Brothers! I would like for you to meet my most honoured Captains!” he said with a smile.
“Captain Raldoron, Captain Dante, Captain Bovis, Captain Ekaddon, Chaplain Rothus, and TechPriest Mardon… it is a pleasure to meet you all,” the Emperor said looking at each one in turn.
The assembled warriors were speechless, they had not expected the Emperor to know their names personally without being introduced properly. Stunned and unable to look their Emperor in the eyes they remained silent and kept their heads bowed.
Sanguinius said nothing but observed his captains amusingly.
“My Father knows the names of all his Warriors, Captains,” said Perturabo in his usual cold and stern way. “Anyway we should be discussing the Crusade Father, there is much to inform Sanguinius and the others.”
Corax as usual remained silent, and stoic.
“Very well, we shall discuss the matter at hand in my personal chambers,” the Emperor said clasping his hand on Sanguinius’s back and leading them through the exit doors of the embarkation deck.

It took a further two months before the Primarchs were all assembled before the Emperor, the room was best described as cavernous. Within the centre of the room was a long giant oak table, a golden icon of the Aquila depicted in the centre and twenty one chairs situated around it. Raised tiers surrounded the table from all around so who ever sat there could see and hear everything that went on in the centre of the room. Countless banners of Legions and Regiments that swore loyalty and fought for the Imperium hung from the high ceilings. Once the doors opened the room was quickly filled with Honoured Captains from all the Legions in various different colours, High Ranking Officers and Lord Commanders of the Imperial Army, delegates from the Mechanicum, and other military bodies of the Imperial War Machine. The room in total seated ten thousand soldiers and every last chair was filled, those of high importance and rank within the Imperial Military was situated closer to the floor.

Captain Agapeto of the Raven Guard spotted some of the Legends who had made their mark during the great Crusade, some of the most fearsome warriors within the Imperium were present in this very hour. First Captain Abbaddon of the Sons of Horus, his hulking mass and shaved scalp with top knot looking fierce and stern. Kharn of the World Eaters, an imposing figure even amongst his own Legion’s captains. Siege Lord Forrix of the Iron Warriors first company who spotted him as well gave him a curt nod, which Agapeto responded in kind. Lord Commanders Vespasian and Eidolon of the Emperors Children Legion looking resplendent and regal in their heavily decorated purple and black armour. Jubal Khan, the Great Khan of the White Scars legion second in command to the Primarch Jaghatai Khan, whom Captain Agapeto had an honour of fighting alongside on several campaigns. 

The Alpha Legion Captains he could not make out so clearly as they all looked similar in looks, and no real identifying markings of status or honour. There were many other heroes Agapeto did not know of or recognised.

The room fell silent as the central doors opened, all eighteen Primarchs walked in, it was a sight to behold so many in one place. Warmaster Horus leading the group, Sanguinius Second, followed by Fulgrim and Ferrus Manus side by side and the others. Pride and adulation welled up in every Astartes as they witnessed their Primarchs, the Imperial Officers and Lord Commanders could not help themselves and broke out into applause and cheering, in which the Astartes followed suit, not wanting to be outdone by their inferior comrades. 

Some of the Primarchs took the applause well, smiled and waved to their adoring fans, others such as Rogal Dorn, Night Haunter, Corax and Perturabo remained quiet and focused. The Primarchs took their seats leaving three seats empty, one of them being at the head of the table where the Emperor was to sit. Finally came the Emperor suited in golden armour accompanied by four Custodian Guards either side of him, his seat was different to the others, it was large and elevated so he sat slightly higher than all the others, these small subtle gestures ensured everyone knew and understood the Emperors position.

“Tis good to see you all again, my sons!” the Emperor said with a smile, though no one could truly make out any real detail of the Emperors face.
“Aye!” said many of the Primarchs smiling.
“Many of you I’m sure are confused as to my return…” none of the Primarchs said a word, but merely nodded and avoided looking at the Warmaster himself, who at that moment was unnaturally reserved and quiet. It had been said that many of the Captains from the other Legions believed the Emperor was persuaded to return to the front lines by petitions from the other Primarchs because they had no faith in Primarch Horus, that he was not fit to lead the Crusade.

Abbaddon and the Mournival of the Sons of Horus Legion came close to blows with the other Captains for their disrespectful comments. 
“I have taken charge again because there have been whispers… whispers of treason!”
The entire room was shocked and aghast, all eyes turned on Horus and his Captains. Primarch Horus looked livid at their accusing looks, he slammed his fist on the table as he stood up; “What?! You think I? Horus, would betray my own Father?! 
The Custodes surrounding the room aimed their spears at Horus immediately, the Primarch looked shocked and an expression of hurt and bewilderment was on his face.
The Emperor raised his hand, “Lower your weapons!” he shouted at them, “Horus sit down! I’m not accusing you nor is anyone else!” he said looking sternly at all the other Primarchs.

The Emperor stood up to his full height, he was an imposing being of light, an aura of power emanating from him which filled everyone within the room with it. “I am here not because I do not have faith in Horus, but because our enemies are amongst us, hiding within our cities, within our very ships! I will route out these heretics! I will bring death upon those who stand against us. Alien or domestic I will crush them all and for that I must have full command of my warriors! I must know that my sons and their captains are with me!”

Primarch Leman Russ stood up from his chair, “I am with you Father! I will crush any who oppose you!” he roared, “and so will my Legion! They are yours to command!” with that the entire Space Wolf contingent within the room stood up and roared. The Primarchs eyes were blaze with fanaticism.

Ferrus Manus joined in with his brothers, “We will route them out together brother!” he said clasping his silver hands upon his brothers shoulder. “I and my warriors are yours to command father!”

Nearly all the Primarchs stood up in unison, their faces hardened, their eyes filled with vindication and purpose. Their Legions followed suit and roared their loyalty to the Emperor, each Astartes wanting to prove his worth. Captain Agapeto noticed the Martian Adepts remained silent, though stood amongst those who swore fealty to the Emperor they however said nothing. No expression of emotion could be seen from their hooded forms.
Primarch Lorgar burst into tears at the sight of such devotion to the Emperor, he fell to his knees and arms spread open held on tightly to the Emperors armoured leg. “I will burn everyone who defies you father!”

Over the course of the month the Emperor spent time with each Primarch individually, what was said between them no one knew, it was a personal matter and one that was said to have changed them entirely. Lorgar returned to his legion even more fanatical than ever, the Emperor had imparted him with a large and ancient book it was red leather bound and a picture of a Golden Eagle upon it. It was said that it hung from Lorgars belt at all times and none read it save for him alone, many of the Captains hungered to know the knowledge that was imprinted deep inside. Kor Phaeron pro claimed his Primarch to now be the Emperors favourite, the Emperors chosen son to deliver his holy message onto the galaxy and openly criticised the other Legions for their lack of worship.

Ferrus Manus of the Iron Hands spent an entire month in his personal Forge, building a secret weapon for the sole purpose of killing any traitor he came across before he and his Legion continued upon their Campaigns. He came back from his meeting with his father enraged and full of hatred, he gathered his entire legion and had every single Astartes and Neophyte pledge their loyalty to the Emperor. He was remembered as saying that he would kill any man within his Legion who uttered any form criticism on the Emperor.

Fulgrim and Night Haunter called out Lion El’ Johnson on his lack of devotion to the Emperor, he was a character of self interest instead of a loyal servant. Rogal Dorn, Corax and Vulkan had to intervene in the heated arguments before they came to blows.

The Emperors proclamation that traitors would reveal themselves soon had unsettled many of the Legions, almost everyone now trying to prove they were the most loyal and devoted. Horus was mostly affected, he was the one who spent most time with the Emperor in their private meeting. As was in his nature the only thing Horus thought he could do to prove his loyalty was to conquer more and more worlds, this time at an alarming rate. The Primarch did not bother to wait for full compliance until he moved to another war zone, his victory tallies were now staggering up at an alarming rate, the initial accusing stares from the other legions had affected them badly. They did not want to be thought of again as schemers and betrayers.

The legions Astartes had always been loyal warriors to the Emperor, they were now changed, more fanatical in their thinking and their approach to warfare. They were also now wary of each other, looking now to see whether their allies portrayed any form of heretical thoughts. Reports came to the Council of Terra that many Lord Commanders of the Imperial Army had been brandished heretics because they had not revered the Emperor enough, this particularly came from the Word Bearers Legion.

Meanwhile the Sigilite had requested Rogal Dorn and his Fists to come to Terra to fortify the Imperial Palace in preparation for any threats made to the seat of power, Dorn had stated that he would not leave the Emperors side but had sent half his legion to fortify the Palace.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*Skarag Campaign *_Eastern Makeenai_​
With a thundering crash, the drop pod hit the planets surface. Chapter Master Barthez readied himself as the blast doors exploded open. 

“Now is the hour my brothers!” he said to his squad as they clambered out, Bolt pistol in his left and chain sword in his right hand.
“For the Lion!” his men roared back.

Chapter Master Barthez and his squad were but one out of hundreds that now assaulted the Capital city of Skarag, Makeenai. All around him were Astartes clad in black power armour. Some adorned with white surplices, their shoulder guards bearing the first Legions insignia of a winged sword. 

“Sergeants, order up your squads quickly I want the area secure for the Lions arrival!” Barthez ordered through his vox link to his entire chapter. 
“Chapter Master, incoming hostiles to our left flank!” Sergeant Romulus reported.
Barthez turned to see the enemy charging towards them, the Skarags. 

The Skarags were bestial looking aliens; large and powerfully built humanoid shaped but with the head of what looked like a Lion from the Nord Afrik region of Terra. They were slightly taller than an Astartes clad in full power armour and more powerful as well. 

The Skarags were moving at an alarming rate especially for creatures so big and bulky, they did not wear full body armour but bits and pieces here and there covering arms and shoulders or legs and torso and wielding hefty war hammers and large barrel rifles. The Skarags were fairly advanced creatures, as they had managed to hold off the Imperials for a good three months now.

However the Emperor had called upon 6 entire Legions to bring the Skarag race to an end, if they were given several more decades to advance then they would pose a serious threat to the Imperium. Better to destroy their race in its infancy than to allow them to mature and advance, Barthez had remembered his Primarch saying during the war council briefing. 

The initial Skarag assault consisted of no more than a couple hundred however to the Dark Angels Chapter’s surprise, it took several rounds of bolters to take even one of them down.
“Brace yourselves men!” roared Sergeant Boreas of 1st Tactical Squad who were at the forefront of the assault. The sound of hundreds of bolter rounds firing didn’t deter the alien warriors at all; in fact it seemed to spur their fury even more.

The impact of the two forces was deafening, the Skarags heavy weight frame crushed against the ceramite armour of the Astartes first Legion, screams and roars from both sides as men and beast were crushed together fighting a bloody close combat duel.

They were ferocious warriors, wielding their giant hammers upon their enemies but the Astartes proved more than a match for them. This was one of the greatest tests for the Emperors finest.

The Skarag warrior roared in defiant pain as Chapter Master Barthez sliced his chain sword through the beasts broad shoulder, “I’ll show you what it means to go up against us!” screamed Barthez. 
His opponent did not cease however and punched Barthez in the side of his winged helmet with his giant furry fist. The impact of the blow was nothing Barthez had ever felt before, his whole body moved with the impact and before he knew it he was laid out on the rubble strewn floor.

Sergeant Boreas moved in on the injured beast but was caught by surprise as one of the other Skarags grabbed the sergeant by the neck and with a twist of his hips snapped Boreas’s neck, the Sergeants body fell to the floor like a rag doll.
“Arrggghhhhh!!!!!” Chapter Master Barthez screamed as he tore of his crushed helmet off and lunged for the beasts face. The servos in his gauntlet whined as he tried to crush the alien’s eyes with his fists. 

It did not take long before an eye popped and the Skarags blood splattered his face. The beast grabbed the Chapter Master in a crushing bear hug, the ceramite structure of his armour slowly cracking under the intense pressure. Chapter Master cried out in pain as he pummelled the Skarags head, blood now drenching its lion like face. After the sixth blow Barthez delivered, the beasts grip loosened as its head cracked. With the final punch he threw everything he had in it as his fist tore through the creatures skull and into its soft brain tissue.

Chapter Master Barthez dropped to the floor entangled in his opponents carcass, all around him there was nothing but utter carnage as his fellow battle brothers were literally fighting for their lives with nothing but their bare hands and sheer strength of will to survive, there was no more order to this skirmish as it was every man for himself.

With the ceramite plating having been cracked from earlier there was very little support and he was now crushed underneath the Skarags immense weight, the ability to breath was getting harder and harder as the blood soaked minutes passed. With the sounds of multiple jet engines Barthez looked up to see three assault squads now descending upon the carnage, fresh warriors to finish off the remaining Skarags. 

The Assault squads were a blessing, as fresh reinforcements now spurred on the surviving Marines and giving them hope in this blood soaked field. Moments before Barthez blacked out he could hear the faint battle cries of his brothers, and with a dazzling flash of light a towering demi-god now appeared by his side, his Primarch the Lion himself had come to the rescue. 


_North Makeenai_​
The bombed out northern streets of the Skarag city was eerily quiet as the Blood Angels 3rd company spread out to secure the landing zone. Heavily burnt carcasses of the Skarags lay strewn across the streets and buildings, the orbital bombardment had killed millions of them but like any galactic pest, not all would be dead. It was up to the Astartes to dig deep into the nest and kill the survivors.

“Captain Raldoron, report please?” said a strong voice through the vox channel.
Captain Raldoron immediately recognised his Primarchs voice, “We have not yet encountered any hostiles my lord.”
“Be vigilant Captain! The First Legion were not so lucky!” The Lord of Angels replied.

“What happened my lord, did they get overrun?” Raldoron asked concerned.
“Almost, but by the grace of the Emperor they managed to hold their LZ for the Lions timely arrival. They are powerful creatures Ral, we do not want a close combat situation like the First Legion if we can help it.”
“Copy that Lord, I will try to hold them off at a distance!”

Raldoron quickly rechecked his auspex and sweep scanners again for any life signs; none came back which made him ease up slightly. His thoughts quickly turned to the other legions present scattered in various places throughout the hive like city and wondered how they were doing. 

Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Sons of Horus, Thousand Sons, Night Lords and Emperors Children were the Legions the Emperor had tasked with this particular Campaign. The Thousand Sons and Night Lords were taking on the fifth planet within this particular system to stop any reinforcements, whilst the Emperors children were fighting on the Skarags various orbital stations. 

Warmaster Horus was having a difficult time trying to coordinate attacks with the Lion’s legion, both Primarchs had argued on several occasions about how best to take on the Capital World. The Lion had even commented on the Warmasters now defunct title, which had enraged Primarch Horus, Raldorons Primarch Sanguinius had had to intervene to stop both of them coming to blows.

From then on Lion El’ Johnson had refused to speak to Horus and vowed that his Legion would be the first to get to the central Skarag Government Palace. Primarch Sanguinius had said nothing to his brothers but had asked his captains not to join in with the other Legions brash actions. He had remembered his Primarchs word’s very clearly;

“Captains beware! Do not get caught up in the infectious zealotry of my Brothers and their Legions. Though we have the greatest of duty owed to the Emperor we must think with clear heads and common sense when carrying out the Emperors judgement, punish not the innocent and look to the lives of the people we protect as well as our own.”

Raldoron expressly remembered the faces of the Word Bearers during the Emperors gathering aboard his ship, the zealous warriors of the Word Bearers and their Primarch unnerved him slightly, they had infected the other legions with their overwhelming fanaticism for the Emperor. He believed the Legions were now more divided then ever in their attempt to be the most devout, when unity would help them more in this great crusade. The question lead him to think, which legions could they truly trust. 

Unlike the other legions, the Blood Angels had met no resistance upon the northern region of the city, which allowed a smooth deployment of men and artillery to move towards the central government palace.

The almost peaceful march towards the city had come to an end when the Blood Angels were ambushed down one of the main avenues leading to the central Palace.
Raldoron looked up as he saw a missile fly overhead and land behind amidst the massed ranks of his Legion, bodies and limbs flew in all direction, and then missile after missile landed one after the other. This surprise attack however did not cause chaos and anarchy in the Blood Angels Legion as the Skarags had hoped, in fact the IX Legion had been expecting an ambush of some sort. 
“Astartes split now!” Sanguinius shouted through the vox.

The entire legion in one smooth action parted either side of the avenue, creating a large enough room for the Predator tanks and Rhino’s to travel down to provide heavy fire cover on the Skarags positions. Twin linked lascannons and heavy bolters fired on the surprised Skarags cutting them to pieces.

Skarags warriors now appeared on the third and fourth floors of the buildings on either side of the avenue trying to gain a height advantage but Captain Tharsus of 7th Company and Captain Lysander of 5th had their warriors already aimed in their general position, once the Skarags were in view the heavy bolter squads just had to pick them apart. What had initially been a well planned ambush had turned badly for the Xenos creatures, the well timed precision of Sanguinius’s orders had turned the tables.

“Sanguinius!” The Warmasters voice broke through the vox his voice full of urgency, “Sanguinius, do you copy?”
“Yes Brother, what is it?” Sanguinius replied.
“Titans…” the vox channel crackled, “Legio Mortis!” and then the vox channel collapsed.
“Horus?! Horus are you there? Horus whats wrong?” Sanguinius said frantically.

“My lord, what’s the matter?” Captain Tharsus asked coming to his Primarchs side.
“I don’t know…” Sanguinius said, a look of confusion and worry upon his face. 
“Something about Legio Mortis?!” Captain Lysander commented.
Sanguinius’s face hardened, “I don’t know what it is, but we will find out! Hurry!”
With that the Blood Angels quickened their pace to the central Palace still cautious of any remaining ambushes.


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*Skarag Campaign*
_Titan Massacre_​
The sight that met the Blood Angels was horrifying, it was not the thousands of dead bodies that littered the streets and the Central Palace. It was something much worse, more like a horrific nightmare than anything else. The Titans of Legio Mortis were unleashing their payloads on the Sons of Horus and Dark Angels legion, such awesome destruction was being unleashed upon Sanguinius’s brothers and their warriors, and to make matters worse they were caught in the middle of the Skarag defence force which had converged together at the Central palace and the rear attack of the Titans. .

“My lord, am I seeing things? The Titans are attacking the Warmasters legion?!” Captain Raldoron questioned, confused and horrified.
“No Raldoron, the Titans are attacking!” Sanguinius said with a controlled rage in his tone.
“What are your orders?” Captain Lysander asked desperately.
Sanguinius said nothing for a minute or two, observing the battlefield before him. Absorbing every detail in seconds; “Lysander, Tharsus, Dante and Kieber, I want you and your companies to attack the Skarag forces, and push your way through the Palace, if we can get rid of the Skarags that only leaves the Titans to deal with.” Though the plan was simple the thought of taking the entire Titan Legion was a daunting task even for the Astartes. 

“What of the rest, my Lord?” Captain Raldoron asked.
“I will lead the rest of our legion to attack the Titans right flank, everyone understand what they’ve got to do?” Sanguinius said with a final word.
All the captains that were gathered about said nothing, but nodded and focused on the task at hand. Raldoron looked up to his Primarch even caught by surprise the Lord of Angels was controlled and calm under such intense pressure.

Unlike the others, the First Legion took the brunt of the Skarag defences. Having nearly lost their LZ at the initial assault, the Primarch and his legion had fought hard for every ground they covered into the city centre. Thousands of his Astartes had died and now it came to this, more warriors lost and at a faster rate. The Campaign itself had proved difficult but this changed everything, they were no longer the offensive force, they no longer had control and order. The Dark Angels as well as their brother legion the Sons of Horus were fighting for their very survival. 

The Sons of Horus were not without punishment, the destructive weapons of the giant Titans were laying waste to their ranks at a huge pace. The Dies Irae was at the forefront of the Titans assault, its banner fluttering in the hellstorm of fire. The Titan itself was an unstoppable force of war its adamantium hide and void shields protecting it from the Warmasters retaliation efforts. Thousands of Astartes fired their bolter, hundreds of tanks unleashed their firepower but all was to no avail. 
The greatest of the Astartes Legions were massacred mercilessly by their own comrades, men who they once looked to for protection.

It did not take long for Sanguinius and his legion to move into position, and unleash their firepower on the smaller Titan engines that surrounded the Imperators and War Lords.
Three Warhounds and two Reavers were caught off guard in Sanguinius’s surprise attack. The Armoured companies of the Blood Angels concentrated their fire power at the same time, with the destruction of several of the smaller engines, the huge Imperators and War Lords became aware of Sanguinius’s presence.

“Horus! Horus are do you copy? Lion?” Sanguinius said desperately through the vox, going through many different channels.
After awhile of static a voice broke through, “Sanguinius?! Sanguinius, its Lion!”
“Lion!” Sanguinius sighed with relief, “we need to get out of here! Is the Warmaster still alive?”

More static, “Sanguinius, we need to make a run for it!”
Captain Raldoron could see his Primarch growing more and more frustrated at the dire situation, with no direct contact with the Warmaster it was becoming hard to orchestrate an escape plan. 

“My Lord?!” Captain Corbine came running to his Primarch, “The Emperor is trying to make contact!”
The Primarchs face showed a glimmer of hope, “Has he said anything?”
“Apparently the Mechanicum contingent that was attached to the fleet attempted a full scale mutiny.”
“Tried? Has the Emperor quelled the mutiny?” Sanguinius asked desperately.
“They manage to overcome the traitors, my Lord. The fleet and especially the Emperor personal ship has taken heavy damage.”

The Primarch held both his hands to his face and grabbed at his long black hair, the calm demeanour of the Primarch now cracked and frustration welling up inside; “Raldoron, keep the armoured division focused on the Titans, the rest of you I want you all to retreat to the mountains located to the south of the City, I’m guessing forty kilometres from our current position, go now!
“What about you my Lord?” Raldoron asked quizzically.
“I will do what I can here to extract the other Legions out of this nightmare!” 
“But my Lord?!” Several of the Captains protested.
Sanguinius stood to his full fight, his white wings unfurled slightly and glared menacingly at his Captains; “Those are my orders!” he barked.

The Blood Angels armoured division was taking a battering from the Titans, hundreds of tanks gone in a short few minutes; that was the devastating attack so many Xenos species had faced against the onslaught of such machines of war.

The Lord of Angels in a daring attempt to formalise a retreat took to the skies, and landing in various positions ordered the surviving Astartes to run to the designated rally point. After the fifth time he took flight, the Angel took a hit from one of the Warhound’s Vulcan Mega Bolters. The large bolter rounds cutting the Primarch down, with a piercing cry the Angel was seen falling from the sky. Raldoron cried out in devastation at the sight of his fallen leader.
Astartes of both the First Legion and Sons of Horus ran to the injured Primarch;

“My Lord Sanguinius, are you alright?!” asked a black armoured Astartes, who had taken off his helmet to get a clear look at the injured Primarch.
Sanguinius winced in pain, though a defiant look was upon his face; “I’ll be alright! Just help me stand!”
“Apothecary!” The Astartes cried out.
“No Time! Help me up, and where is the Lion?” Sanguinius said through gritted teeth, blood now pouring from the holes in his dirtied golden armour.
“The last time I knew he was attempting to meet up with the Warmaster!”

A sudden explosion erupted meters away, as a missile from the Warhound that shot Sanguinius flew into the huddled mass of Astartes, warriors of black and white armour flew into the air, bone, stray metal and jagged ceramite flew in all direction becoming deadly shrapnel, the smell of burnt flesh and blood smothered the air. It was clear the Warhounds sights were set on killing the Primarch and it would kill anyone who got in the way.

Sanguinius grabbed the warriors face; “What is your name soldier?” he said looking intensely into the warriors eyes.
“I am Valorus of tenth tactical squad of Lord Barthez’s Chapter, my lord!” said the Astartes unable to look away from the piercing blue eyes of the Primarch.

“Take me to the Primarchs!” said Sanguinius commandingly; warriors surrounding the Primarch were being cut down as the Warhound opened fire again.

With that Battle brother Valorus dragged the injured Primarch, the full weight of the Angel straining the servo motors in Valorus’s armoured suit. With every ounce of Astartes defiance Valorus dragged Sanguinius away from the path of destruction that was following them, luckily they managed to evade the Warhound’s sights through the masses of Astartes that blocked its path. 

Amidst the confusion and chaos all around, Brother Valorus saw the huddled mass of Captains and assumed that would be where the Lion and the Warmaster had convened.
“Make way, make way!” he shouted as he approached the Captain.

The imposing figure of Captain Abaddon stood before Valorus. Pure rage flared in his eyes at the Warriors announcement, which quickly changed to surprise as he saw Sanguinius being held aloft by the Astartes; the Captain instantly made way for the Primarchs bearer.

The new sight Sanguinius witnessed was not good at all; the Warmaster Horus was laid out before him unconscious and bleeding heavily while an Apothecary tried to stop the flow. Though his superhuman body was trying to clot the flow of blood, there were too many holes for it to deal with if aid did not come quickly the Primarch would surely die.

Lion El’ Johnson knelt by Horus’s side, their prior arguments completely forgotten as the Lion held his brothers head in his lap a look of fear and worry upon his battle weathered face. His armour was pierced in many places, craters visible in the shoulder guard where high calibre bolter rounds deflected off the ceramite structure. Speckles of blood and dirt covered the Lions face, his long blonde hair now turned into a messy mane, he resembled his early days as the wild child of Caliban. 

Captains of both Dark Angels and Sons of Horus surrounded their leaders, no guidance or morale left in them. They looked like soldiers now preparing themselves for their imminent execution, completely resolute in their demise.
The pale morbid face of Horus horrified Sanguinius into silence, unable to speak or make any orders, he cried tears. Looking to the skies for hope; and rescue and there it came. Hundreds and hundreds of Stormbirds and larger vessels descended from the now black skies of Skarag, pouring their heavy firepower against the advancing Titans. The surprise attack and hundreds of bullets, lasers and missiles stopped the Titans in their tracks, orbital bombardments started again, this time directly hitting the precise location of Legio Mortis. 

Thousands of surviving Astartes ran towards the Central Palace, relinquishing their stand off and trying to create as much room as they could from themselves and designated bombardment zone.
The remaining armoured division of the Blood Angels now falling back and retreating to the designated rally point.

Then there he was, the Emperor had appeared in a blinding flash of light. He stood alone resplendent in his golden armour and glowing with power, in a defiant stand between the Titans and their prey. He cast his left arm out and hand spread, closing his eyes and concentrating. A beam of light shot from him and penetrated the Dies Irae, for a moment nothing happened as the Titan continued to make its earth shaking stride, and then, nothing. The Titan stopped moving, all lights and the glow from its massive plasma gun dimmed as the mighty war machine died.

The other Titans stopped in their tracks at the sight of their Imperator ceasing to function, the Legions and the Primarchs stood in awe at the Emperors actions, his ability to stop the death machine alone. He then turned and walked towards the huddled survivors, the Stormbirds, orbital bombardments and other vessels continued their fire fight, forcing the titan legion into submission.

The Emperor said nothing as he picked up Horus’s body as if it weighed nothing. Sanguinius, the Lion and the other Captains looked to the Emperor as if waiting for an answer; he smiled and said; “He’ll survive!” and boarded a waiting Stormbird with the Lion and the Angel.

The Captains sighed with relief, tears of joy and smiles erupted in everyone face at the news, which would soon be replaced by anger and hatred as the true devastation the Titans unleashed would be counted. All around them piles of bodies mounted upon the rubble streets, pools of blood and gore littered the place.

Though the Imperials had achieved victory in this campaign it cost them dearly. The Skarag race had fought a good fight, but the treachery of the Mechanicum had racked up the death toll. The Army Regiments waiting aboard the fleet had had their fair share of losses as Skiitari, warriors of the Mechanicum had made a devastating assault on the unsuspecting troops. Some vessels had been taken by the Mechanicum and used to destroy the loyalist ships, hundreds now drifted through the void of space, their crews now fighting a desperate attempt to rescue and redeploy the injured survivors.

Thousand Sons, Night Lords and Emperors Children too had suffered at the hands of the Mechanicum. The smaller Titans accompanying them had killed many but they had managed to overcome the Reavers and the Warhounds, the less heavily armoured of the war machines.


“What now Father?” Fulgrim asked. The Primarchs and their officers had all converged in the War Council chamber, several thousands present and angry.
“We need to get in contact with the others and re group;” the Emperor answered.
“Well the traitors have finally revealed themselves,” Lion El’ Johnson remarked sarcastically.

“They will pay for their treachery!” Night Haunter growled his scissor like claws clenched together. He looked menacing in his black armour adorned in skulls and bat wings, sharp spikes protruding from his armour in various places.
“In such times we must be calm and gather our thoughts, we must have a clear purpose,” the Emperor said placing a soft hand upon Night Haunters shoulder guard.

“Anger will only cloud our judgements, we knew something like this would happen it was just a matter of finding out where the traitors would come from,” the Emperor continued.

All eyes were on him as he paced about the floor, the Captains of the Legions waited in anticipation for the orders to assault Mars and give them merciless retribution. Constantin Valdor along with two other Custodian Officers walked into the cavernous room, “My Lord, Angron, Mortarion and Russ are on their way to rendezvous with you;” he said.

The Emperor said nothing but merely nodded and continued to pace around the room, “We do not yet know whether the entire Mechanicum has turned against us or not. If every Forge World has turned, we will find ourselves in short supply of weapons and repair equipment.”

“Then we shall take these Forge Worlds by force!” Magnus declared; his powerful copper skinned fist clenched in the air in defiance. The other Captains roared in eagerness, “We shall deliver the vengeance of the Astartes on them!” shouted one captain.
“Throne will rule utterly!” shouted another.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been meaning to post on this for a while, but will finally do so now. I like it very much, its a bit hard to follow in places however due to the nearly constant character skipping. You have done a good job, and have actually spurred me into motion to re-write by Alternate Heresy that I posted a good while ago. Keep up the good work Legio Custode, and have some rep.:victory:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Perhaps a little better sentence construction and a dabble of punctuation, and that would be fantastic


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, its a little hard for me to concentrate on just afew characters as im literraly having to fit the entire heresy in this one story. As you all know with 18 Primarchs, their captains, the Emperor, his own Legio Custodes, Sisters of silence which i have not yet been able to fit in yet, the Sigilite, Fabricator General and his followers so alot of characters! 

and lol yes im bad with punctuation but will try to improve!


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

*The lost Sons of Dorn*​
They had gathered in an empty chamber, one of many that littered the giant star ship Phalanx. The chamber itself was not very large and undecorated, even the walls were bare metal and with twelve yellow armoured Astartes it looked to be very cramped.

“Why have we gathered here Sigismund?” a rather annoyed looking Astartes asked.

“I have received news brothers… grave news at that,” First Captain Sigismund replied.

“Grave or not, why do we have to meet in secret like a bunch of Conspirators! The Primarch won’t like it when he hears about this!” Captain Lysander of 2nd Company remarked, he too looked rather irritated and nervous at the same time.

“It is exactly because of the Primarch that I have called you all here first!” Sigismund replied, frustration was imprinted on his face. “News has reached me that a rebellion has emerged!”

“The Emperor was right in his proclamation! Who is it Brother?” Lysander asked, his mood changing quickly to eagerness, with the other captains listening intently.

Sigismund sighed; “The entire Mechanicum have rebelled, they are claiming Lordship over the Imperium…”

“I knew they couldn’t be trusted!” shouted one of the other Captains

“That’s not all!” Sigismund interjected, “The Regent of Terra, the Sigillite has joined forces with the Fabricator General!”

The Captains within the room gasped, the Mechanicum turning heretics was not hard to grasp. The Fabricator General had been rumoured for some months to have been growing jealous of the Emperors heightened status, especially with whispers of God-hood coming from Lorgar’s Legion but the Sigillite who was supposed to be one of the Emperors staunchest supporters turning was unbelievable. 

Captain Lysander regained his composure, his face hardened as he looked at each of his captains, “Then we shall crush them both! In the name of the Emperor!” he said as he roused his comrades into a hail of cheers and war cries.

“Brothers!” Sigismund cut in shouting over his fellow captains, “Have you forgotten? We have four other companies stationed on Terra itself! We have received no word from them since their arrival on Terra.”

Silence filled the room as Sigismund’s words sank in. After the meeting of all the Legions, everyone renewed their oaths of allegiance to the Emperor. The Astartes were more and more fanatic about proving who was the most loyal, the thought that some of their brothers siding with the Sigillite would bring utter shame to the Legion.

The Door to the chamber banged three times, everyone within the room turned. A look of terror was upon their faces, which was not a common sight for the Emperors finest. The room fell silent with baited breath, until the doors banged again three times, this time however it was met with a rather calm yet very commanding voice everyone recognised and made their blood run cold.

“Open up Sigismund, if there is something you need to say then I suggest you say it in front of me as well!”

Sigismund nodded to the Captain nearest the door to open it, the Astartes turned the handle with large trembling fingers. Everyone of them knew the thunderous anger Rogal Dorn possessed, and neither of them wanted to face such a confrontation.

The large heavy door creaked open, revealing a giant with bone white hair standing before them. His sheer size and bulk was greater than a marine in Terminator Armour, he was Rogal Dorn, Primarch of the VII Legion. Clad in full armour, adorned in eagles and eagle wing motifs. A rich red coloured cloak hung regally around him, and if his sheer majesty was not enough to intimidate anyone his stern craggy face and piercing brown eyes would. 

Everyone fell to one knee and bowed their head at once, the Primarch surveyed the room. His face remained stern, yet his eyes were thunderous. Many of the captains swallowed hard, their eyes kept fixed to the floor. None of them wanting to meet the Primarchs gaze in case he would unleash his anger upon them.

“Is there something you wish to tell me Sigismund?” the Primarch asked calmly after several moments of intense silence. His piercing eyes gazing intently at the first captain.

Sigismund found himself breathing heavily and his heart beat was increasing every second yet with all this he could not bring himself to look at his Primarch; 

“The Mechanicum have rebelled my Lord! And the Regent of Terra has sided with them,” he finally blurted out. 

The Primarchs face remained the same yet his eyes widened slightly in shock, “Are you sure?” he finally asked.

“Yes my Lord, I received the message just a couple of hours ago from Mistress Anjao who received the message from the Emperors Flagship.

“That insolent swine! My warriors were commissioned to build defences for him!” Dorn roared as he slammed a fist into the side of the wall, the fist broke through leaving a giant hole. “Have we heard news of the four companies I sent?!”

“No my Lord, no messages since they arrived on Terra which will be about a year from now. So we don’t know whether they have sided with the Sigillite or are even aware of the heresy,” Sigismund responded.

“I cannot take chances!” Dorn declared looking at each of his captains, “They are lost to us now, as heretics!”

“But my lord, we cannot be sure of that!” Lysander blurted out.

Dorn grabbed the Captain by the neck with a blink of an eye and slammed him hard against the wall, his legs dangling several inches of the floor looking like a rag doll compared to the immense size of the Primarch.

“I will not have the Emperor doubt my loyalty in anyway Lysander!” Dorn growled, “We must act quickly to protect the legions honour and since the four companies have not relayed any messages to us for over a year I will count it that they have turned traitors! I will denounce them and swear to the Emperor that I will personally annihilate every last one of them!”

The Primarch dropped the Captain to the floor, as he gasped for air none of the other captains dared help him as if he was infected with some sort of traitor disease that they may catch.

“Back to your stations! We move to rendezvous with the Emperor! Now!” Dorn barked.


----------

